# Does Lyft have an Uber Waybill equivalent ??



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Driving here in NJ for both Uber and Lyft we have different rates for different parts of the state. On the Jersey Short Lyft pays $1.70 per mile while the rest of the state Lyft pays .85 per mile. With the uber app once you accept a ride you can go under the waybill section and see exactly what rate the ride will pay. Very useful for pickups that are right on the border. I can't seem to find a way to see what the Lyft rate will be paying, is there an equivalent "waybill" type screen within Lyft?? If so, I can't seem to find it, can someone help here?

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

None that I'm aware of . But with the rate cut I go by the time to pax .Now I use the rider ap to make sure I'm not the closest to the demarcation Line.I cancel most Lyft request because lately they are 20 plus minutes away


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

After logging in to Lyft today from a PC, for the first time I'm seeing a "Waybill" section on the left side of the screen. When I click on it, a window opens that contains the name of a Passenger I picked up on Friday, and took 2 blocks to her destination. WHAT IS A WAYBILL?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> After logging in to Lyft today from a PC, for the first time I'm seeing a "Waybill" section on the left side of the screen. When I click on it, a window opens that contains the name of a Passenger I picked up on Friday, and took 2 blocks to her destination. WHAT IS A WAYBILL?


Ive noticed the waybill as an option in my settings but its from a trip from days ago and not my most recent one, so not sure if its something new or what the plan is


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Ive noticed the waybill as an option in my settings but its from a trip from days ago and not my most recent one, so not sure if its something new or what the plan is


I just noticed this as well yesterday. When I open it up, it's the pick up and drop off addresses of one of the requests that cancelled on me. I took at least one ride after that one....so I don't know why this is the address in the waybill.

I'm dying to know if we can open it after we accept a request and see the destination.....like Uber's Waybill did for a little while.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LYFT has added a WAYBILL explanation to the "help" section of the website.

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/235704728-Accessing-Your-Waybill

It shows your last ride, which is useful for Law Enforcement and Airport authorities.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> LYFT has added a WAYBILL explanation to the "help" section of the website.
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/235704728-Accessing-Your-Waybill
> 
> It shows your last ride, which is useful for Law Enforcement and Airport authorities.


Well then.....it already has glitches. 

It does not show my most current ride. Actually, it shows a ride I never took because they cancelled.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I was also looking fore waybill. I did not find it in the app. It is available when tapping dashboard, which then takes you to the website. I screenmshot everything Uber, and now little discrepencies have have been non existant , since they now know I document everything. I have not had had problems with Lyft yet, but it is harder to document waybills with Lyft


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

The waybill is never correct for me. It's always some random ride I did day's ago. Which means that if we are ever asked to show the waybill at the airport....


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes. Should be able to accress waybill on demand. Its not in app so it takes a bit of fumbling to find.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/arti...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83232758


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

So far....since discovering the Waybill....the only riders that show up on mine are CANCELED riders. 
(Doesn't matter who canceled on who either)


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> So far....since discovering the Waybill....the only riders that show up on mine are CANCELED riders.
> (Doesn't matter who canceled on who either)


Every ride request creates a waybill. .


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

MrA said:


> Every ride request creates a waybill. .


This may be so. But apparently not every waybill is available to the drivers via the app.


----------

